# What is the perfect crime



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I was wondering what exactly is the perfect crime. I always wonder is it not getting caught or being caught but never identified.

I heard of a guy robbing a bank then high jacking a airplane and jumping out and the never found him or the money.

The other one is the “ mad trapper” who travelled into the Yukon via the rat river. Everyone thought he was local’s cousin Albert Johnson . Only for Albert’s cousin getting back and saying “ he’s not Albert “
The mad trapper if I recall killed something like 5 Mounties only to be caught and killed. All they had to identify him was a wanted poster without a name. I watched a documentary a few years back and they dug him up for DNA purposes but there was no matches that showed up, so they still have no clue who he was after 89 years .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The perfect crime would immediately become imperfect if you were to talk about it on a guitar forum.

I think the airplane guy you were referring to was probably D. B. Cooper.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I've heard of a few near perfect crimes...what would be the criteria for the perfect crime? I was always fascinated with the stop watch gang and some of the jobs they pulled off.
Zodiac crimes?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

lots of perfect crimes were (are) committed each day ... you never hear about them OR they never catch the criminal.

especially in "big business" and "governments" around the world ... hard to procecute if you can't be charged or be held personally accountable.

or they were the perfect crime in the past , but those responsible are long dead and gone.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This one seems appropriate

Guitar I was selling turned out to be stolen -- any advice?


----------



## sharp_guy (Dec 21, 2020)

The perfect crime is this 😂


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the perfect crime, is taxes


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Industry.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

In order to qualify for "perfect crime" status you must first become a politician.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> So I was wondering what exactly is the perfect crime. I always wonder is it not getting caught or being caught but never identified.
> 
> I heard of a guy robbing a bank then high jacking a airplane and jumping out and the never found him or the money.
> 
> ...


They haven't found DB Cooper yet but did find some of the money. He didn't rob a bank, just hijacked the plane. He'd be around 90 now if he lived. They did catch Richard Floyd McCoy and got all the money back. The Mad Trapper didn't survive and they figure DB didn't either. That would be part of your perfect crime, to do it and walk away from it a free man....or, to commit the crime and when you get out of jail, reap your rewards. 









On the gold market right now that coin would be worth almost $7 mil. as gold.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

In the movie Fracture, Anthony Hopkins character comes pretty darned close. Kills his wife with a cop's gun.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> They haven't found DB Cooper yet but did find some of the money. He didn't rob a bank, just hijacked the plane. He'd be around 90 now if he lived. They did catch Richard Floyd McCoy and got all the money back. The Mad Trapper didn't survive and they figure DB didn't either. That would be part of your perfect crime, to do it and walk away from it a free man....or, to commit the crime and when you get out of jail, reap your rewards.
> 
> View attachment 354403
> 
> On the gold market right now that coin would be worth almost $7 mil. as gold.


Oh wouldn’t be the first time I was wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Oh wouldn’t be the first time I was wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Things happen. DB might have gotten away with it. Same as the guys who escaped from Alcatraz. They might have made it and gone to Brazil.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sneaking a new guitar into the house without your wife knowing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Unfettered capitalism? Politics? Religion?

The easiest way to rob a bank is to run it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Sneaking a new guitar into the house without your wife knowing.


Hahahaha yes I agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Huuuummmmmm..... Guess I should start to collect evidences....


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

This thread.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Dubstep.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Sneaking a guitar into your collection and when your wife sees it n the hanger she goes "is that one new?" you reply "no I just had it in the case for a few years." 

No further questions.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> the perfect crime, is taxes


I was going to say mandatory insurance policies.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If you kill a dolphin exactly 1 foot outside of British waters and email a video of it to the queen.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I will confess to my perfect crime. Over the last year I have been eliminating the member of this forum one by one and taking over their identities. There are less than 5 member left. Everyone else is me.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Sneaking a guitar into your collection and when your wife sees it n the hanger she goes "is that one new?" you reply "no I just had it in the case for a few years."
> 
> No further questions.


I kid you not,... I have done this twice in the past with no guilty ruling or conviction. I'm going for a perfect 3-0 this week when I expect my 2021 Gretsch G5622 in Black Gold to arrive at my local Long & McQuade. I've given strict orders to the sales rep not to leave a phone message as to avoid any chance of self-incrimination. If however I should slip up and fail to cover my tracks my ace in the hole will be to respond to my lovely wife's accusation with,..."Well, how about those two pairs of expensive looking shoes, 👠👡, on the closet shoe rack that I noticed a few weeks ago?".

Case dismissed, 👩‍⚖️
It's a 🔒


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

player99 said:


> I will confess to my perfect crime. Over the last year I have been eliminating the member of this forum one by one and taking over their identities. There are less than 5 member left. Everyone else is me.


Ha,... you may regret you becoming me,.... you,


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Catch Me If You Can,... based on a true story.










Trailer:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> If you kill a dolphin exactly 1 foot outside of British waters and email a video of it to the queen.


Best not try that with swans.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Midnight Rider said:


> Catch Me If You Can,... based on a true story.
> View attachment 354454
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they catch the guy who the story is based on a few times. The possibly perfect crime would be that after he got out of us prison he went to work for the 'mereican gov't.....the FBI. Seems he's involved in financial fraud consultancy too but what he does now is legal so that's not a perfect crime.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Midnight Rider said:


> Catch Me If You Can,... based on a true story.
> View attachment 354454
> 
> 
> ...


Imho The book is so much better than the movie because the movie just can't get across all the outrageous things he did in one movie.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Panda steak?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

one comes to mind ... jimmy hoffa


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Didn't they catch the guy who the story is based on a few times. The possibly perfect crime would be that after he got out of us prison he went to work for the 'mereican gov't.....the FBI. Seems he's involved in financial fraud consultancy too but what he does now is legal so that's not a perfect crime.


Yes I know he was eventually arrested,... however, I look at the crimes he got away with before being caught as perfect crimes,... posing as a doctor, airline pilot, lawyer, French teacher etc.. He actually got away with doing those acts of crime but slipped up running the cheque printing scam in Montrichard, France. Still did pretty good though by agreeing to work for the FBI bank fraud division,... beats 12 years in prison,... so perhaps it could be considered the perfect set of crimes, 🤔


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> Imho The book is so much better than the movie because the movie just can't get across all the outrageous things he did in one movie.


Thanks for the tip,... I will look for the book.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Midnight Rider said:


> Yes I know he was eventually arrested,... however, I look at the crimes he got away with before being caught as perfect crimes,... posing as a doctor, airline pilot, lawyer, French teacher etc.. He actually got away with doing those acts of crime but slipped up running the cheque printing scam in Montrichard, France. Still did pretty good though by agreeing to work for the FBI bank fraud division,... beats 12 years in prison,... so perhaps it could be considered the perfect set of crimes, 🤔


He got arrested in '65 in California. Almost got caught a few times as pilot, lawyer, dr. etc. until he got caught in France....tagged for a year and it was reduced to 6 months....That was '69. Not the "long sentence" the book says. While impersonating the Dr. he was a supervisor of 7 interns, not "head of the hospital". Got out of French prison and got shipped to Sweden where he did 6 months. Got shipped to the states and ended up doing 4 years of a 12 year bit. Skipped a few times but got caught each time and finally sold out to the FBI for parole. He eventually got caught for all he did....doesn't seem like the perfect crime to me.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

That a long tenon neck joint is worth an extra $3000?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> He got arrested in '65 in California. Almost got caught a few times as pilot, lawyer, dr. etc. until he got caught in France....tagged for a year and it was reduced to 6 months....That was '69. Not the "long sentence" the book says. While impersonating the Dr. he was a supervisor of 7 interns, not "head of the hospital". Got out of French prison and got shipped to Sweden where he did 6 months. Got shipped to the states and ended up doing 4 years of a 12 year bit. Skipped a few times but got caught each time and finally sold out to the FBI for parole. He eventually got caught for all he did....doesn't seem like the perfect crime to me.


Vladimir Cvijan disappeared from public life in 2014, allegedly fleeing to the United States and becoming a protected witness however, on 15 March 2021, a journalist Predrag Popović of the _Tabloid Magazine_ published a document in which the Public Prosecutor of the Higher Public Prosecutors Office in Belgrade states that the Prosecutor's Office issued an order ordering the payment of costs to the Institute for Forensic Medicine of the Belgrade University for the autopsy of Cvijan's body on 20 November 2018. On the same day, the Bar Association of Serbia announced that Cvijan was removed from the register of active lawyers, "due to his death". President of the Bar, Viktor Gostiljac told the media that this was done after learning that lawyer Cvijan had passed away but he could not specify when that happened. According to the President of the Bar Association of Belgrade, Jugoslav Tintor, Cvijan was removed from the active lawyer registry on 17 August 2018, after discovery that he had died on 5 January 2018 according to the death registry. That same day, Higher Public Prosecutors Office revealed that Cvijan had drowned in the Danube in Belgrade on 5 January 2018. The circumstances of his death, as well as the reason why it was kept hidden from the public for more than 3 years, are still unknown, with some calling his death "mysterious".


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I watch old true crime stuff and MAAAAAN was it easy to get away with stuff in years past. Like before DNA and networked computers all you had to do was be careful not to leave fingerprints or witnesses and just move on to another area far away and no one would ever catch you. 

Forensic technology is so much more advanced now. DNA, fibers, etc. Info is shared between law enforcement agencies digitally all around the world. Like if the police in Winnipeg are looking for you and you get pulled over for a traffic violation in Florida, they're going to know immediately you're wanted. Plus add in stuff like the higher video quality and proliferation of cameras everywhere, and chances are they can find a trail. 

Not to mention identity documents like passports are INFINITELY more difficult to forge these days. To the point where the only passable forgery would have to be printed on an authentic book.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

And to note: These days a forged passport is nearly impossible to obtain. I used to work for Passport Canada and the security features are updated every few years. And the actual passport blanks that they're printed on are TIGHTLY controlled. Plus it's a federal crime to steal or sell those blanks. I'm aware of just one instance (and this was years ago) where an employee stole and was selling blanks. The RCMP was on that shit and they got arrested quickly and went to prison. I can't remember the charge but it's up there with espionage and treason. Like it's not just a slap on the wrist and get fired. It's prison.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I watch old true crime stuff and MAAAAAN was it easy to get away with stuff in years past. Like before DNA and networked computers all you had to do was be careful not to leave fingerprints or witnesses and just move on to another area far away and no one would ever catch you.
> 
> Forensic technology is so much more advanced now. DNA, fibers, etc. Info is shared between law enforcement agencies digitally all around the world. Like if the police in Winnipeg are looking for you and you get pulled over for a traffic violation in Florida, they're going to know immediately you're wanted. Plus add in stuff like the higher video quality and proliferation of cameras everywhere, and chances are they can find a trail.
> 
> Not to mention identity documents like passports are INFINITELY more difficult to forge these days. To the point where the only passable forgery would have to be printed on an authentic book.


I agree with your statements. I saw that in Canada, crime in general has dropped 30% in the past 20 years. Maybe people are realizing the increased risks and less tempted to commit a crime.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> I agree with your statements. I saw that in Canada, crime in general has dropped 30% in the past 20 years. Maybe people are realizing the increased risks and less tempted to commit a crime.


The rise in identity theft has spurred a lot of changes in the last 10-15 years. Canada no longer issues SIN cards at all. Because why do you need to carry around your SIN number on a card in your wallet everywhere you go? Other than providing your SIN to a new employer, name one instance where you've had to reference your SIN number on the spot.

Same goes for birth certificates. They're now printed on large format sheets on the same material as the newer money. Why? Because they don't want you carrying it around with you. Again, when do you need your birth certificate? It's not a form of ID. There is nothing on it that would prove that the person holding that birth certificate is the person on the birth certificate.

Names is another big one. Used to be you could get anything you wanted on your driver's license or provincial ID. Birth name is William James Smith but everyone calls you "Jim"? Used to be no problem getting your license as "Jim Smith". Now, everything has to be in your legal name. All your ID has to match. Period. Want "Jim" Smith on your license or passport? Then go get a legal name change and come back.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I watch old true crime stuff and MAAAAAN was it easy to get away with stuff in years past. Like before DNA and networked computers all you had to do was be careful not to leave fingerprints or witnesses and just move on to another area far away and no one would ever catch you.
> 
> Forensic technology is so much more advanced now. DNA, fibers, etc. Info is shared between law enforcement agencies digitally all around the world. Like if the police in *Winnipeg *are looking for you and you get pulled over for a traffic violation in Florida, they're going to know immediately you're wanted. Plus add in stuff like the higher video quality and proliferation of cameras everywhere, and chances are they can find a trail.
> 
> Not to mention identity documents like passports are INFINITELY more difficult to forge these days. To the point where the only passable forgery would have to be printed on an authentic book.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

terminalvertigo said:


>


when I think of winnipeg I think of:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

When I think of "the perfect crime", I remember back in the mid 90's, wandering around this strange new internet at university and coming across a bizarre "wanted" add....it was some guy in Montreal, looking for someone to make a snuff film with. essentially, he wanted to find someone who was either terminally ill or planning to do suicide, to come over and he would "participate in it and record it".








I suppose that would be the perfect crime, bc there was a willing "victim".
the ad was darkly funny bc he went on for paragraphs talking about what a wonderful city Montreal was (as if it would matter with that expected outcome.).


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> Dubstep.


I thought you meant “crimes against humanity “....

I’m reading this.


----------

